# For American Members...Happy Labor Day



## debodun (Sep 5, 2021)

September 6th, 2021



Did you family have any traditions associated with this day? My parents always had a clam steam. I hated this holiday because it meant school would be starting soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2021)

Lay your burden down and relax, Happy Labor Day!

When I was a kid Labor Day was the last day of the state fair. That meant a stock car race, a demolition derby, and a lot of time spent waiting outside of the beer tent for my father.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks, Deb and all. Happy Labor Day to you, too!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2021)

Ugggh, I also disliked it because I always had to work on Labor Day .... it was payroll Monday and I was responsible for doing payroll for the nursing department.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2021)

A few Payroll Monday working days.  Ughhh.  lol


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Labor Day is a federal holiday in the United States.

 It is celebrated on the first Monday in September in any given year to honor and recognize the American labor movement and the works and contributions of laborers to the development and achievements of the United States.

The very first Labor Day in the country was celebrated in 1882, and it became an official federal holiday in 1894.

President Grover Cleveland created the holiday during a crisis over federal efforts to end a strike by railroad workers.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> A few Payroll Monday working days.  Ughhh.  lol
> View attachment 182218View attachment 182219View attachment 182220


You're so cute!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 5, 2021)

I, too often, had to work many a Labor Day and many other federal holidays as a nurse.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I, too often, had to work many a Labor Day and many other federal holidays as a nurse.


That's why everyone Loves nurses!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I, too often, had to work many a Labor Day and many other federal holidays as a nurse.


Me too!

We routinely worked three day weekends to upgrade systems.

The money was good and we always managed to find time to celebrate.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> For American Members...Happy Labor Day​


Thanks!


debodun said:


> I hated this holiday because it meant school would be starting soon.


My recollection exactly!!


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2021)

For Canadians, Happy Labour Day.   



> The first Canadian parade for workers' rights was held in Toronto on April 15, 1872



It didn’t become a federal statutory holiday until 1894.  

As much as I liked the day off, it meant the end of summer.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> For Canadians, Happy Labour Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Labour Day! @Jules


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 5, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Me too!
> 
> We routinely worked three day weekends to upgrade systems.
> 
> The money was good and we always managed to find time to celebrate.


I am somewhat older Aunt Bea and believe me, there was no upgrading of systems and the pay was terrible.  But, we did what we loved and never complained.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> You're so cute!


I agree. And you correctly used the present tense.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 5, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Lay your burden down and relax, Happy Labor Day!
> View attachment 182215
> When I was a kid Labor Day was the last day of the state fair. That meant a stock car race, a demolition derby, and a lot of time spent waiting outside of the beer tent for my father.


That's how my mom spent labor day; cleaning the house to get ready for company. We had barbecued burgers and hot dogs for the kids, roast lamb for those who kept kosher, and pit-roasted pig for everyone else.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2021)

To our Canadian friends...


----------

